# Prosze o pomoc przy instalacji na Sempron 64bity!

## evilav

Witam. Zakupiemm sobie nowy sprzecik AMD sempron 2500 64bit plyta z SATA i GF zintegrowanym (zbieram na porzadna karte na PCI-ex) i teraz takie pytanie. Mam pByty instalacyjne z Gentoo 2005.1 i czy jak zainstaluje z niego to bede mogl korzystac z 64bit?? czy bede musial cos zmieniac ustawiac?? Czy jak zaczne ze stage 1 to odrazu pozmieniac march na k8?? czytalem poradnik do instalacji ale wole sie popytac przez instalacja. pozdro.

----------

## Toms

To może sie okazac dosc trudne zadanie, Zapewne masz płyty z L+. Jeśli z nich bedziesz chjcial skompilaowac Stage-1 -to nie ma mowy o -march=k8 poniewaz kompilator gcc w stage-1 nie daje spobie z nią rady. Gdzies na tym forum przeczytalem,iz mozna zainsatlowac stage-3 a nastepnie przekompilowac system ale to rowneiz mi sie nie udalo:(. Teraz ściągnalem specjalna plyte install-amd64-universal-2005.1-r1.iso  i z nią będe prubował ale nei wiem co z tego wyjdzie.

----------

## evilav

OK dzieki. To ja tez poszukam tego artykulu. Pozdro.

----------

## Toms

Ja wlasnie jestem w trakcie Bootstrepa w trybie 64-bitowym:D i jak narazie wszystko piknie smiga. O instalacji na Sempronie 64 bitowego systemu przy uzyciu plytek z gazetki to razcej nie ma mowy. Ja sci

gnalem z sieci plyte: Uniwersal Instalation CD dla architektory AMD64.

Mozna ja pobrac z dowolnego serwera lustrzanego z katalogu: *Quote:*   

> relases/amd64/2005.1-r1/installcd

 

Postepowalem zgodnie z opisem w Handbooku z tym ze skopiowalem do katalogu distfiles najpierw pakiety z plyty L+ a nastepnie z tej co sciagnalem i rozpoczalem kompilacje( dzieki temu system z sieci sciagnie tylko niezbdne poprawki). Moze ci to pomoze:) Pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

Ja instalowałem Gentoo z Linux+ (2005.0) i w zasadzie nie miałem specjalnych kłopotów. Najwiekszy był w tym, że Linux+ dostarcza pakiety w zasadzie dla x86 a nie amd64, więc bez sieci się nie obejdzie, ale przegranie do distfiles zawartości CD (jak radzi Tom) jest jak najbardziej wskazane (dzięki temu często dociąga tylko poprawki do danej aplikacji).

Ustawiłem odpowiednio tylko [CXX]FLAGS i CHOST. USE w zasadzie nie dotykałem. To była moja pierwsza instalacja Gentoo i skoro mi się udało, to uważam, że nie jest tak źle.

Powodzenia

----------

## evilav

13Homer a mógłbyś wkleić swoje CHOST i [CXX]FLAGS ?? Bo co znajde to inaczej podają. I nie wiem jak zrobić. Aha a jak zainstaluje system 32bitowy to będzie też dobrze działał?? I czy moke korzystać z opcji ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86"?? Pozdro.

----------

## 13Homer

 *evilav wrote:*   

> 13Homer a mógłbyś wkleić swoje CHOST i [CXX]FLAGS ?? Bo co znajde to inaczej podają. I nie wiem jak zrobić.

 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe" # -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

Nie bawiłem się w optymalizacje, bardziej mi zależało, żeby po prostu działało.

 *Quote:*   

> Aha a jak zainstaluje system 32bitowy to będzie też dobrze działał??

 

Ja teraz przeniosłem się na dość spory czas na tryb 32-bitowy (kiedyś używałem tego jako chroot, ale nie było to wygodne [pracuję zawodowo na Linuksie]). Oczywiście wtedy flagi powinny być zupełnie inne.

 *Quote:*   

> I czy moke korzystać z opcji ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86"?? Pozdro.

 

Są tacy, którzy mają to ustawione domyślnie (zdaje się, że w make.conf) i nie zgłaszją żadnych kłopotów. Ja tego używam sporadycznie. Bardziej mi zależy na stabilności.

----------

## evilav

OK. dzięki. To ja chyba też jak narazie pozostane na 32bitowym systemie a za jakiś czas wskocze na 64bity  :Wink:  Pozdrawiam.

----------

## 13Homer

Dlaczego? Ja zrezygnowałem (z wielkim żalem) tylko dlatego, że nie mogłem uruchomić kilku aplikacji potrzebnych mi do pracy. Wciąż utrzymuję 64-bitowe Gentoo, co jakiś czas się loguję i robię update systemu, ostatnio nawet zmieniłem jądro na 2.6.14.

64 bity to sama frajda. Specjalnie dla AMD64 kupiłem swojego laptopa.

----------

## evilav

Ale ja bym potrzebował cedege do gierek. A jak sie nie myle gdzieś wyczytałem że na 64bity nie chodzi. A nie jestem jeszcze taki obeznany z Linuxem aby stawiać 32bitowego chroota i sie tak bawić. Chyba że to jest zbędne. A czy jak zainstaluje Gentoo 2005.1 z płyty L+ i ze stage3 i zmienie mu march na k8 to powinno śmigać?? Bo za każdym razem jak ściągne obraz dla AMD64 sprawdzam sumy to jest OK. Przy nagrywaniu jest OK. A gdy startuje z płyty to przy ładowaniu kernela wiesza sie komp. A jak odpalam dla zwykłego x86 to idzie spokojnie.

----------

## 13Homer

 *evilav wrote:*   

> Ale ja bym potrzebował cedege do gierek. A jak sie nie myle gdzieś wyczytałem że na 64bity nie chodzi. A nie jestem jeszcze taki obeznany z Linuxem aby stawiać 32bitowego chroota i sie tak bawić. Chyba że to jest zbędne.

 

Ja próbowałem uruchamiać JoeQuake pod 64, niestety nie poszło. Zaś poprzez chroot to musiałem go uruchamiać na roocie, na innym użytkowniku nie chciał działać. Więc chyba masz rację, do gier 64 bity się raczej nie nadają.

 *Quote:*   

> A czy jak zainstaluje Gentoo 2005.1 z płyty L+ i ze stage3 i zmienie mu march na k8 to powinno śmigać?? Bo za każdym razem jak ściągne obraz dla AMD64 sprawdzam sumy to jest OK. Przy nagrywaniu jest OK. A gdy startuje z płyty to przy ładowaniu kernela wiesza sie komp. A jak odpalam dla zwykłego x86 to idzie spokojnie.

 

Na forum kiedyś wyczytałem, że mogą być jakieś komplikacje przy takim sposobie. Podejrzewam, że chodzi o bootstraping - reszta jest już kompilowana z tymi flagami w make.conf. Spróbować możesz, ale licz się z kłopotami.

Może spróbuj ściągnąć 2005.0, ja z nią nie miałem żadnych kłopotów (co nie oznacza, że u Ciebie też będzie OK). Później zrobisz update - na pewno dość kosztowny, praktycznie ponowna instalacja całego systemu, ale chyba warto spróbować (trzeba później jeszcze przepiąć profil).

----------

## Toms

Ja wlasnie wracam do slacka:D Gentoo mnie pokonalo;( choc z wielka przykroscia sie do tego przyznaje. Udalo mi się stworzyc 64 bitowy system z powodzeniem korzystajac z plyty Uniwersal AMD64 oraz z pakietow z L+ i niezbednych poprawek z internetu. Gdy korzystalem z chrootowanego srodowiska przy uzyciu plyty startowej to nie mialem zadnych zastrzezen. Jednak przy pierwszym starcie systemu zauwazylem, ze jak na najszybszą dystrybucje linuxa to starsznie się fleii(10 min się uruchamial system) :Sad:  Pozatym starsznie dlugo trwalo rozpakowanie czegokolwiek juz nie mowiac o kompilacji;( X-y startowaly mi kolejne 10 min;( obsluge wiekszosci uzadzen w tym kontrolera dysku twardego i chipsetu wkompilowałem w jadro na stale. Przy uruchamianiu systemu zaden blad sie nie pojawil. Myslalem ze cos popsulem podczas kompilacji albo konfiguracji systemu wiec postanowilem zainstalowac VidaLinux AMD64. Ku mojemu zaskoczeniu teraz sytuacja była taka sama jak przedtem. Zainstalowalem jeszcze VidaLinux x86, i wtedy cieszylem sie sprawnym(wmiare szybkim) systemem(wszystko chodzilo normalnie), jednak jesli nie moge miec 64-bitowego systemu to wracam do shlacka, którego najlepiej znam i jeszcze nigdy mnie nie zawiodl.

PS: Byc moze to wina mojego procesora (AMD Turion ML28), być może nie jest kompatybilny z flagami -march=k8

----------

## 13Homer

Toms:

miałem na początku coś podobnego (no, nie całkiem, system nie startował 10 minut, ale w każdym razie demon szybkości to nie był - laptop taki, jaki mam w sygnaturze). Okazało się, że po prostu nie miałem wkompilowanych sterowników swojego chipsetu (ATI-IXP), więc dysk nie chodził w trybie DMA (o ile pamiętam był to jedyny chipset niewłączony do domyslnej konfiguracji jądra). Po zbudowaniu nowego jądra i włączeniu DMA przez hdparm wszystko działało jak należy.

Także zaczynałem od trybu 64-bitowego.

Sądzę, że Tobie to nie pomoże, bo czasy, które podajesz są "kosmiczne", ale tak dla informacji.

----------

## noobah

Sorry że się wtrącę z tak lakonicznym pytaniem, ale dlaczego nie instalujecie z minimal CD? Przecież mielibyście bardziej aktualne źródełka, a poza tym to czas, który tracicie na rozwiązanie problemów spowodowanych instalcją z tych przeklętych (przez wielu forumowiczów) CDków z L+ moglibyście poświęcić na ściągnięcie świeżych właśnie źródeł.

Może nie macie na bieżąco dostępu do netu, ale wtedy Gentoo nie jest dla was  :Wink: 

Ja instalowałem  2005.1 z march=k8 i wszystko się cacy skompilowało. Życzę powodzenia!

----------

## 13Homer

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> Może nie macie na bieżąco dostępu do netu, ale wtedy Gentoo nie jest dla was :wink: 

 

O to to! Dokładnie tak jest w moim przypadku. I się z Tobą nie zgadzam. Sieć w Gentoo jest potrzebna (wręcz niezbędna) w przypadku uaktualniania systemu, ale są przecież ludzie, którzy to robią np. co 3 miesiące albo i rzadziej. Ja uaktualniam, powiedzmy, co dwa dni i niestety nie widzę rzucającej się w oczy poprawy (poza ati-drivers oraz openoffice). Utrzymywanie systemu up-to-date niepodłączonego do internetu jest trochę bez sensu (poprawki bezpieczeństwa nie są wtedy takie istotne).

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *zwirk wrote:*   Może nie macie na bieżąco dostępu do netu, ale wtedy Gentoo nie jest dla was   
> 
> O to to! Dokładnie tak jest w moim przypadku. I się z Tobą nie zgadzam. Sieć w Gentoo jest potrzebna (wręcz niezbędna) w przypadku uaktualniania systemu, ale są przecież ludzie, którzy to robią np. co 3 miesiące albo i rzadziej. Ja uaktualniam, powiedzmy, co dwa dni i niestety nie widzę rzucającej się w oczy poprawy (poza ati-drivers oraz openoffice). Utrzymywanie systemu up-to-date niepodłączonego do internetu jest trochę bez sensu (poprawki bezpieczeństwa nie są wtedy takie istotne).

 

Eeetam bez przesadyzmu, Ja tez w domu nie mam netu, Mniej wiecej raz na miesiac boire dysk i robie #emerge -uDN --fechtonly world i kompilacje po wrzuceniu na raid robie sobie w domu. W zasadzie to tylko raz mi sie zdarzylo ze musialem na czyms zrobic --skipfirst --resume a w zasadzie jak sie wieczorem wstawi do gotowania to na rano tudziez po powrocie z roboty mam juz caly systemik. I tak to juz sie przyzwyczailem.

----------

## noobah

OK, 13Homer, sorki  :Smile:   Ale generalnie inna była ogólna wymowa mojego posta, który był antyLinux+'owy, a nie skierowany przeciwko userom bez netu. Tak się składa że miałem 'przyjemność' czytać instrukcję instalacji w L+ i niezłą kaszankę tam autorzy popełnili, oczywiście pod względem zawartości, bo pomysł może i był OK.

Dziwię się że userzy szukają takich rozwiązań, bo ja jak słyszę o czymś 'nowym i fajnym' to pierwsze co robię to wejście na oficjalną strone projektu. Tak zrobiłem w przypadku Gentoo i od razu trafiłem na handbooka.

Ale chyba się ze mną zgodzisz że trudniej jest bez dostępu postawić Gentoo?

----------

## 13Homer

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> OK, 13Homer, sorki :)  Ale generalnie inna była ogólna wymowa mojego posta, który był antyLinux+'owy, a nie skierowany przeciwko userom bez netu. Tak się składa że miałem 'przyjemność' czytać instrukcję instalacji w L+ i niezłą kaszankę tam autorzy popełnili, oczywiście pod względem zawartości, bo pomysł może i był OK.

 

Sam system da się postawić jako tako (mi się jakoś udało, ale teraz pracuję na 3 "wersji"), konfiguracja karty graficznej Ati czy framebuffera to zupełna porażka.

 *Quote:*   

> Dziwię się że userzy szukają takich rozwiązań, bo ja jak słyszę o czymś 'nowym i fajnym' to pierwsze co robię to wejście na oficjalną strone projektu. Tak zrobiłem w przypadku Gentoo i od razu trafiłem na handbooka.

 

Ale spójrz na to z tej strony: kupujesz pismo i możesz od razu system sprawdzić, a obraz ISO trzeba jednak ściągnąć, nagrać. Ja tak często robię: Fedora Core 3,4, Suse 9 itp. Gdybym miał internet na stałe, to bym nie marnował pieniędzy, a tak... :I

 *Quote:*   

> Ale chyba się ze mną zgodzisz że trudniej jest bez dostępu postawić Gentoo?

 

Masz 100% racji.

Dodam, że ja też instalowałem (pół roku temu) Gentoo 2005.0 z Linux+. Może by mi się i udało zrobić to off-line, ale uparłem się na AMD64, więc płyta z pisma była mało przydatna (chciał np. ściągać poprawki dla amd64 o rozmiarze 7kB). Drażniące, jak sie nie ma internetu :)

Bida, panie, bida...

EDIT:: Facet prosi o pomoc przy instalacji, a my tu o jakichś głupotach ;) może wystarczy? :)

----------

## jodri

Co prawda gram tylko w kilka gier, ale nie jest tak zle z grami w 64bitach.

Moje ulubione RTCW ET smiga pieknie, ostatnio z ciekawosci zainmstalowalem sobie RedOrchestra mod do UT2004 tez pieknie dziala (bardzo fajny mod, niestety malo popularny). Sprawdzilem tez emulacje pod wine dwoch gier: Nibiru (fajna przygodowka, polecam) oraz Tibia.

Jedyne z czym mialem problem na AMD64 to drukarka. Mam Lexmarka Z602, musialem specjalnie uruchamiac sterowniki w chrootowanym 32 bitowym srodowisku, gdyz nie ma do niej 64 bitowych sterownikow.

----------

